# I did it I'm married I'm mrs Tokarski



## laura&faith

Hi i had a thread but plans all got changed so decided to make a new one.
my name is laura and ive been engaged to my fiance for 3 years, we have been together 7years. We have just bought our new home we move in june, hence the reason why we had to put of the wedding till the following year. my colour scheme is purple my fav colour :). im having just the 2 bridesmaids and my daughter as flower girl and my 2 nephews as the page boys. we are having a cheap wedding and then in a couple of years we said to renew our vows and have a big do.
my ring
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110811-00067.jpg

so far i have
booked the church and paid deposit
booked venue
paid my dress i pick it up next week
booked dj
booked wedding car
got tiara and veil
top table place cards

i did so much as the wedding was ment to be 1st sep 2012, i also had bought my daughters bridesmaid dress but i think i will have to buy a new one as i dont think it will fit her on the new date.
faiths bridesmaid dress
front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMAG0231.jpg
back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMAG0233.jpg

top table place cards
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110923-00105.jpg

my car
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/the_car.jpg
wedding car is classic Rolls Royce, a wonderful piece of British history that was owned at one time by the late great actor, Norman Wisdom.

i will post a pic of my dress when i get it home, it still has to be took in and dry cleaned but the women in the shop said i take it back 2 month before the wedding for them to fit it and clean it


----------



## Kiki1993

Aww gorgeous pictures! We have changed all our plans too sinces first thread so may start a new one too :) I love the purple colour, reminds me of chocolate :blush: You have done so much, very organized! :hugs:


----------



## laura&faith

thanks hun and i no what you mean, cadbury purple :), and i just wanted to make a new one as i have new things to buy and change now like need new invatations x


----------



## Kiki1993

I'm sure i replied to this already! Just before my laptop died haha .. my reply basically said how i hope you didnt lose too much money on the old invitations...so expensive!! We are thinking of just telling people orally :haha:


----------



## laura&faith

i bought them of ebay think it came to just under 20 so not to bad we have found some new ones 25 personalised and £7 for rsvps x


----------



## Kiki1993

Thats good then! Thats good for 7 pound! That wee flowergirl dress is so cute!! Your wee one looks so excited!!


----------



## laura&faith

thanks its a shame it wont fit her on the day my aunty is a dress maker so im wondering if maybe she could do something with it


----------



## Kiki1993

Aw thats a shame she looks so cute in it! Yeah i'm sure you can get them made bigger :thumbup: its always difficult buying clothes for kids they grow like nobodys business! :haha: I have four nieces and very close to them all but i cant have so many bridesmaids etc and i can't just chose one or two ....thats my biggest dilema :dohh:


----------



## laura&faith

I keep looking at everyones photos and journals and i realy want a nice fancy venue instead of the club its not nice inside and i just want better, i no we said a cheap wedding i just dont want mine to look rushed and tacky, i cannot mension it to oh because it was his idea to do it as cheap as we can, so we can afford our own house, am i been unreasonable :cry:


----------



## laura&faith

wohoo im picking my dress up tomoz so will post a pic when i get home it needs alot of alterring, im going to ask if they will still alter it beforw the wedding and dry clean it they were doing that when i was getting married sep 2012 so im hoping they still will even tho ive changed my date :(


----------



## laura&faith

i rang the shop up today to go pick my dress up and they told me they sent it to the cleaners so i have to wait till next week to get it, will post pics when i finally pick it up


----------



## laura&faith

wohoo one day this week i will be picking my dress up, need sum cheering up our pet bunny we got our daughter was only with us 6weeks and he died we found him this morning :cry: he was out last nyt running around and giving kisses and then he died, so i have needed a lot of cheering up i seem to take the news the worse my dd just sed bugsy gone sleep shh lol , will post wen i finally here from them this week :happydance:


----------



## laura&faith

my tiara 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20110824-00002.jpg

sworvoski crystal- ebay bargin brand new in box :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Heya!!
Your rings georgeous!
Your daughter looks 'Amazing!'
That car looks soo classy!
Your tiara stunning! 

You coming in on budget? :D x


----------



## laura&faith

aww thanks hun
caterer is £520
Car £100
my tiara £10.99
viel £3.98
Dj £150
my dress £495
Church £520
Club free
invatations £29
Photographer £350
top table place cards £3.50
Hair for me and bms is £60 inc trials
Make up for me £35 inc trial
bms make up £13 inc trial

thats it for now whats been booked and payed deposits lol


----------



## laura&faith

Bridesmaids Flowers but in white and purple £13.65 each 2 bridesmaids
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqN,!jME4orgnEJ8BOSt9VWt9!~~60_1.JPG

Wishing well white and purple £12 ebay
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqR,!iIE3Qwy-95PBO!34i,H(Q~~0_3.JPG

My bridal jewelry to match head band £11 ebay
https://i4.ebayimg.com/06/i/001/0f/86/fb81_12.JPG

My cake topper Swarovski £15.65
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqQOKpkE3vPU(HyFBODg08NIHg~~0_3.JPG

Personalised mirror gifts for the bms £11
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqQOKpsE4jYemr!1BONbhF,ow!~~0_3.JPG

love ebay lol these are next to buy in the next couple of weeks :happydance:


----------



## laura&faith

Oh and we going to get these and fill them with something keepsake and sweeties and mini toys and colouring books for my lil flower girl and 2 page boys to keep them quiet at the top table thru speaches only £1.55 each personalised - Ebay 
https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqJ,!jYE6EP8np+5BOlBU4)KY!~~60_3.JPG


----------



## laura&faith

just ordered my jewelry :D


----------



## laura&faith

Got the phone call yesterday from the bridal shop my dress is back from the cleaners so is ready for me to pick up so picking it up on tuesday then i keep it till i need to take it back for alterations before the wedding will post pics tuesday night :) oh and my jewelery came


----------



## laura&faith

hehehe i have been a bit naughty lol

ive ordered my bracelet and hair pins and also my daughters NEW flower girl dress selling her other one this is the pics from jjshouse
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/faith.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/bk.jpg

Also finaly the bridesmaids have decided on a dress they both like and a bargin
£63 from jjshouse the dresses are in grape purple or cadbury purple with a ivory band 

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/bridesmaiddress.jpg

will order these january, cannot wait till faiths dress arrives, will have to stop buying bits and bobs for a while as we move into our new house in 14 weeks or less depends when its built xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: loving all your plans so far, plus you get married on my fiance's birthday lol

I hope you still aren't feeling bad about your wedding hun as everything looks so amazing, there's no way on earth it could look tacky or rushed :hugs:

The new flower girl dress is absolutely adorable :D


----------



## laura&faith

:hi: hiya hun thanks fir the lovely comment, and yeah im affraid still abit upset might be just worried for nothing my oh mentioned going to have a look at a new place for the reception he said if its a reasonable price we will go for it :happydance:


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: will keep everything crossed that it's a good price for you


----------



## KittieB

Hey! Can I stalk? I'm getting married in September 2013 :)

Loving your plans so far and you're soo organised! Your wedding definitely doesn't look rushed, I love your new flower girl dress!

Hope the new venue is a good price!


----------



## laura&faith

hey kittieb yeah sure u can stalk the more the better lol, so today we goit our wedding package for the new place and if its ok we have worked it out at £1372 for toast drinks kids menu and evening buffet, see we get married at 1pm its a hour service then 20 min drive, then we have photos and toasts to do so im asking if i can have just 1 evening buffet and kids menu as its a cheaper menu, im not sure wether they will allow that as i would want it for about harf 4 ish we have emailed them for an appointment to go up and talk about it and see the rooms so hoping it goes right:d the bridesmaids hair combs came and my bracelet i love them will post pics when i get a chance


----------



## laura&faith

oh forgot just been on the phone to the photographer 
£300:happydance: she wants £100 deposit then the £200 she wants after th wedding when the photos are in our hands and we are happy with that.


----------



## laura&faith

update on some bits 
my wedding planner
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120322-00229.jpg

my bracelet
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120322-00234.jpg

My daughters gift
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120322-00236.jpg

bridesmaids gift 1
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120322-00238.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120322-00240.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120322-00241.jpg

bridesmaid hair combs
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120322-00233.jpg


----------



## EmmyReece

I love all the bits that you've got :happydance:

that notebook is absolutely adorable :D


----------



## Jemma_x

All those bits are lovely x


----------



## laura&faith

havent been on in a while to busy getting ready for the move, we went to the fox and hounds and what i worked out was about right :) they said we can have the evening buffet for about 4ish as the wedding at 1 we wont get sat down till about 3 then we have speaches and gifts so my oh has said wait untill we move then he can see whats coming out a month then we can put deposit down :happydance: its so nice inside


----------



## marina294

:hi: ive come to stalk i cant believe some o the similar ideas we have:blush: ive got a necklace and earrings in the style of your bracelet and your original flowergirl dress was like my LOs hehe. love your bridesmaid dresses


----------



## laura&faith

hiya :) ino lol we have sent her old dress to a dress shop they sell them for you, my necklace and earings are the same sort of style as my bracelet and i have hair pins to match the daisy lol, just havent bought anything yet for a while now because of the house


----------



## laura&faith

Thought i would post pics of my dress i havent got it on i will have some photos when my aunty has altered it, its not very good to look at but is gorgeous on 

Details on the top
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120414-00283.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120414-00282.jpg

Me trying to hold it up to get a better pic lol
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120414-00278.jpg

you carnt see in the pic as the train is tied to the coat hanger but does have a realy nice train


----------



## laura&faith

This is how im having my hair 
front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/bridal-tiara-with-veil.jpg

Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/backofme.jpg

if im wearing my veil its going underneath

also my barging hair pins for the back of my hair where the flowers are in the pic, they match my bracelet and necklace pack of 10 for £1.99 :happydance:
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120415-00290.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120415-00289.jpg


----------



## KittieB

Your dress is gorgeous, I love the detail! Will you post a pic of you wearing it?

Love how you want your hair too, those hair pins are lovely :)


----------



## laura&faith

hi chuck yes it will be later on in the year i will be posting a pic of before and then when its altered i will do the after, will also post my hair trial when i go for it


----------



## laura&faith

been looking on the internet for suits this morning and burton website came up and they have a by 4 matching suits get the 5th free £99 each


----------



## laura&faith

seen these flowers and emailed the seller think they are realy nice, they are going to do them for me the bridal one a bit larger with more purple than ivory and the 2 bridesmaids ivory and 5 button holes for £65 :happydance:

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/munch_2012_04_16_184858.png
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/munch_2012_04_16_184910.png
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/munch_2012_04_16_184919.png

nowhere ive been can beat them prices so they will be on my to buy list now


----------



## marina294

i love your dress! it is beautiful!! and your bouquets are gorgeous i love all your ideas:blush::flower:


----------



## laura&faith

hi thanks hun, the dress does look loads better on, i think its same with most dresses they look nothing on the hanger then you put them on, just carnt wait to wear it :)


----------



## laura&faith

Been looking at wedding shoes and i am stuck i dont no what style or anything i want :( i dont want to high other wise ill be bigger the oh but dont like them to small, whats everyone elses shoes like ?


----------



## laura&faith

yay just recieved an email saying faiths dress was shipped yesterday :)


----------



## laura&faith

well faiths dress had came ordered it from jjshouse, i ordered it beginning of march and very dissapointed, i will not recomend to anyone. it came and it has a lace pannel down the back that was off centred and very cheapily made it cost me £83 in toatle with delivery and the finishing was awful patterns were hanging of so i sent them an email been realy annoyed, they came back with the dress looked fine when we examened it, so i sent pictures in of the mistakes so they are refunding me £35 they said harf of the dress, then asked me to give them a good word i dont think so, luckily the wedding is not till next june and it is massive on her and needs taking up a lot so my aunty can put it right but not the point when they have had all the time to make the dress, it doesnt state on the website but they are located in china so say no more


----------



## laura&faith

the back of the dress dosent look bad just holding it
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120426-00319.jpg

side of the dress take note at the side stich where the pattern is
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120426-00320.jpg

opposit side it looks so awful on when shes stood straight
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120426-00321.jpg

all the scabby bits hanging of
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120426-00322.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120426-00324.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/IMG-20120426-00325.jpg


----------



## marrie11

Been looking at wedding shoes and i am stuck i dont no what style or anything i want i dont want to high other wise ill be bigger the oh but dont like them to small .Some of your readers might be interested to know that we are holding a Wedding Venue Open Evening tomorrow night in the Armagh City Hotel.


----------



## EmmyReece

I'm so sorry about Faith's dress :nope: it's crazy that people can get away with making dresses like that :wacko:


----------



## laura&faith

thanks hun, ino especially when you pay alot for it, i would not recomend the website to anyone, they are very cheap looking and poorly made x


----------



## laura&faith

Haven't been on for a while, just moved into our new home finaly :) now the serious wedding plannings can begin.


Not much to report, been and out the deposit down on the venue, think I've changed my colour scheme back to the original baby pink pastel colours, found a nice dress. Like for the bridesmaids and they have both said they are nice even tho they didn't want t wear pink :shrug: 

That's it I think for now


----------



## laura&faith

Just bought some new inviatations of eBay of corse Lol, 40 invitations for 99p and 2.98 delivery bargain !!!


----------



## marina294

laura&faith said:


> Just bought some new inviatations of eBay of corse Lol, 40 invitations for 99p and 2.98 delivery bargain !!!

thats a fantastic bargain ! glad all is going well still i bought loads of bits from ebay:thumbup:


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking :) your getting married the week before me :)
Loving all your ideas, looks like its all coming together!


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks and hi Lauren25will have to find your journal and stalk xxx


----------



## laura&faith

Just been quoted £49.99 for 3 bouquets so ordering them this Saturday :) yes of eBay lol


----------



## laura&faith

Ordered faiths new flower girl headband, jewellery to match my bracelet, bouquets, wand, favour boxes and a veil

The invitations
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/74dcf9ccdedbe4c021cff79c1b2efe7d.jpg

Faiths headband
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/6df9ca80f13dda2cd695028cd70fd81b.jpg

My jewelry 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/d8c28c952b8053d5dd938cdd53cb2570.jpg

Rthe bouquets picture just copied will post a better pic when they arrive
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/844d195ec0709adc98497b7c20fac124.jpg

Faiths wand
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/f5d8a3df5ab768609c59ccf2ff221904.jpg

Veil 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/9e00d7c11db5f3cc7e5fadf8c6c81fd2.jpg

Favour boxes 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/b2f0f6cc168bfee9497aedfb2c823e7d.jpg

With the favours we have decided to put alphabet candy in the boxes with each box saying different things like love, kiss, marry etc 

Also had a play with faiths hair think I'm going to do it my self as she won't sit still and it will save me money
Here are the trial with out the flower tho now she has a headband
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/2dded8dc21edb311b6ffd09a91a59118.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/320c5d7e3537caa82aab2d11e0deab45.jpg

I don't no yet wether im going to pin it like this or leave it down with ringlets


----------



## laura&faith

Bridesmaid dresses £25 each eBay
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/53ad0adb5a1d4cb53d4df180d4c6482c.jpg


----------



## marina294

aww your stuff looks gorgeous especially your veil and your daughters ringlets are beautiful you did a great job.:)


----------



## laura&faith

Bouquets have arrived and the flower girl wand. Also the gifts for the the girls at the top table 2bridesmaid my mum and ohs mum have arrived today they are so cute

Bride bouquet
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/36b61a7a97627a850b026c0b35e6b595.jpg

Bridesmaid bouquet 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/e7164220114269681e42ccfd3fecaf8e.jpg

Faiths flowergirl wand
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/89b246326601f03d257b03f9a8d718ef.jpg

With the headband
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/6885e4abaa43ff060f2cb58677f6a991.jpg

The gifts 
Front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/e6ab1ace51781344013e0ef049052f95.jpg

Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/f6a19c6747dfcb0da5ff3a55b950d37e.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Wow them flowers look fab!
And now gorgeous does Faith look :cloud9:


----------



## laura&faith

Thank you lauren25 I'm happy with them especially for £49.99 I have some diamonds to go in the middle of the flowers customise thea little bit, and aww thanks she's going to look like a princess on the day carnt wait


----------



## Lauren25

laura&faith said:


> Thank you lauren25 I'm happy with them especially for £49.99 I have some diamonds to go in the middle of the flowers customise thea little bit, and aww thanks she's going to look like a princess on the day carnt wait

Wow what a great price, they are amazing for that!
Aww she really will, she'll be stealing all the limelight, well I think that's what bobby will be doing in his suit anyway :haha:


----------



## laura&faith

Oh yes she defo will, when I went to try my dress on she said wow mammy princess, then they put a tiara and veil and were taking photos she stomped her foot and started pulling tiaras out to put on lol


----------



## Lauren25

Aww what a cutie :cloud9:


----------



## laura&faith

Picy of the favour boxes so cute 

https://s272.photobucket.com/albums...&current=67f92f67eabf81c3b1e572ee44d1a3d8.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

Happy happy happy, ohs mum came today asking bout dds birthday present and Christmas present then asked me and oh what we wanted for Christmas we said just money it will go to the wedding she said well I've already got your reception. Money the full amount for reception toast food and entertainment omg well chuffed its turning out we are not spending much at all looks like we will be having the family holiday after the wedding :)


----------



## Lauren25

laura&faith said:


> Happy happy happy, ohs mum came today asking bout dds birthday present and Christmas present then asked me and oh what we wanted for Christmas we said just money it will go to the wedding she said well I've already got your reception. Money the full amount for reception toast food and entertainment omg well chuffed its turning out we are not spending much at all looks like we will be having the family holiday after the wedding :)

Ohh wow that's fantastic, bet you are so happy :)
Always better aswel when you don't expect it too I think, my Mum and Dad surprised me by buying my dress and jewellery, I was so shocked because I didn't expect anything :)


----------



## laura&faith

It is hun yeah we budget for the reception so we are more than in our budget now since all that's left is church bridesmaid dresses photographer car an suits


----------



## laura&faith

Just ordered my wedding shoes so hoping when they arrive they are comfy, my aunty pam rang me this morning and wants me and my dress on Wednesday she's taking it in as she's a dress maker, I get to put my dress on again :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh what are your shoes like ?
I'm so jealous of you getting to put your dress on again!! I won't get to see mine until I have my alterations done which wont be til just before, I hope I still like it :haha:


----------



## laura&faith

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/537B86F9-5208-4B21-A0DC-36A1C15F29B1-536-000000EE2F036A90.jpg

Will take a photo when they arrive they were sent first class so Gould be tomorrow or day after and lol lauren25 you will love it will see if my mum will get a picture of me in it if my Aunty pegs it tight enough for me lol


----------



## aly888

Love those shoes! They're gorgeous


----------



## laura&faith

eBay £15 lol i really did not want to go to shop a buy expensive ones when I probably will never wear them again


----------



## Lauren25

Love the shoes, I got these for one of my bridesmaids but had to send them back as they were all marked, just a heads up to check them all over! They are gorgeous though!


----------



## laura&faith

Aww thanks hun will be sure to check everywhere were they a nice fit xx


----------



## laura&faith

My shoes arrived today lovely but way to big need the next Size down so have emailed seller to see if she will send some in a smaller size and I will send these back


----------



## Lauren25

Aww glad you like them, and such a bargain!!
If its the same seller I used they were great so hopefully they should be able to help you out :)


----------



## aly888

Glad you love them. Fingers crossed they have the next size down for you. Have they got the size smaller listed on eBay already?


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks and yeah they have emailed me back saying they will send a smaller size so it all ok very happy with the shoes


----------



## Lauren25

Glad your getting them sorted :)


----------



## laura&faith

I posted the other day about not wanting to pay the price of getting my make up done professionaly on the day I'm going to ask my sister who was training to become a beautician as I'm not very good at doing make up so hope fully tomorrow will get a pic up of a trial 
This is me trying to do it today with not very good make up and not very photogenic hate pictures 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/7830613cdecb1afb9b40d41a1f46e5da.jpg

Not very good I haven't got the best of make up and not the right colour match now to my skin so my plan is to treat my self to some expensive make up and hope my sister helps me out on the big day and does it for me :winkwink:


----------



## aly888

You've got lovely skin. I think all you need is some definition around the eyes with maybe some brown kohl or shadow above and below the lashes. I deffo think you made the right decision to do it yourself though :)


----------



## Lauren25

Wow it looks lovely :) you deffo shouldn't waste your money on someone doing your make up if you can do it yourself, I am very jealous :haha:


----------



## laura&faith

Aww thank you for the lovely comments, had my dress on today to get pins in ready to start alterations since she's going to have it till the wedding she can do it at her own leisure 9 inches needs to be took of the back and 3 inches to be took of the bottom I cried again when I had it on and pinned but could not get a photo my phone had no charge gutted :(


----------



## laura&faith

Oh and the best part of all I asked her how much she said I wouldn't charge family it's your wedding call it a present :), my shoes came aswel much better fit and had them in time for me putting the dress on so I have the correct measurements I'm so happy just carnt wait to wear it all on the big day feels like forever away :(


----------



## Lauren25

How exciting!
And how lovely that she's doing it as a present to you, that's another saving :D
Shame you didn't get chance to get a picture!

Has it made you more excited now ?


----------



## laura&faith

Ino how sweat she is and yeah in so excited everything's coming together and we are saving loads :)


----------



## laura&faith

So I've had my hair booked in with my mate who is also a mobile hairdresser we were talking the other day about going and getting a trial run in January so she can try different styles. I received a text yesterday from one of her mates saying her phone had been cut of an she's asked me to tell you that she's no longer doing hair nomore so you best find someone to do you hair for wedding there was no apology the text can across snoty and I'm fuming. So I went to my local hairdressers anyway they have booked us in at 9am and said I need to ring up to do. Trial run a few weeks before wedding and they have worked put cheaper than what my mate was going to charge, £18 for me £12 per bridesmaid. I have not herd anything from my mate well there's another name crossed of the list


----------



## laura&faith

Me and my cousin were shopping yesterday and decided to go into a wedding shop an found a gorgeous bridesmaid dress and only £129 the lady in the shop said we need to put £64.50 deposit per dress and they take 4months to get made and to come back to me so taking the bridesmaids to the shop on Friday and get them to put them on and I will get a pic that's when deposits will be paid they one my cousin put on is red but we are getting them in pink its just there isn't a pink one in the shop but it is lovely think thy are both going to love them


----------



## Lauren25

Wow how rude is your friend! I don't see why she needed to get her friend to pass on the message, even if her phone had been cut off she could have used her friends phone and the message could have came from her! Glad you got it sorted at your hairdressers though :)

How exciting that you found your bridesmaid dresses :happydance: can't wait to see a picture :)


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness how rude. I'd be furious if my friend did that to me. Like Lauren said the least she could do was text you herself and apologise :grr: But at least you've found an alternative :)


----------



## laura&faith

Invitations are being wrote out as we speak b my godmother her writting is out of this world, I've just ordered some place cards and the RSVP's, I'm struggling with my veil I carnt seem to get one that does t stand to ,much out against my dress :(


----------



## laura&faith

I forgot to take a photo of my bridesmaids but deposits are paid and there sizes are measured 
Here's a photo of one of my cousins in the dress she's not my bridesmaid she just wanted to put it on lol
They are going to be baby pink 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/8085E937-472D-4193-BC80-59ABEC0238CF-837-000001097CEFE1FC.jpg


----------



## marina294

aww they look lovely! not long really now hun so exciting! xx


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks not a bad price either £129 each, and I no I'm so excited but nervouse aswel I don't like been centre of attention I don't no how I'm going to cope, I was chief bridesmaid for my sister so I was n front of the bridesmaids and I got my self drunk I was that nervouse if I didn't drink I wouldn't of walked down so how the hell am I going to walk down been the bride and standing in front of everyone, it's not as if I can drink either lol I don't want to mess my lines up or be breathing vodka fumes all over the vicar lol


----------



## Mummy May

Hahahaha I loved that last comment - that is going to be me!! I'm terrified already and its a whole year away, but I can't drink my nerves away coz i will stink :rofl: xx


----------



## Lauren25

The bridesmaid dress is lovely! Great price too!

:rofl: you are just like me then and my OH saying that! We are both so nervous already god knows what we're going to be like on the day! I was bridesmaid for my cousin last year and I was nearly sick, couldn't eat, I was such a nervous mess!


----------



## laura&faith

Tried doing a rough copy of where people will sit I'm having so many problems with this one grrr, I've emailed the venue to see if she will send me a copy of how the tables will be set out so I no how many to a table etc i carnt even work the top table out as we have odd number at the top table I hate odd numbers so its either drop one person or fetch another to it lol


----------



## laura&faith

6th april Hen night numbers are confirmed so money has to be in for the end of January so I can get the rooms booked we are going to York and staying over spending the afternoon down there to get something to eat then to go back to the rooms get ready and go out drinking, my ohs got the night of work to have lo so I'm finaly getting a night to myself. I'm dreading what my moh has got planned for me yikes, my oh is going to York on his stag night the weekend before mine he was originally going to black pool but I was watching that 999 what's your emergency and its in Blackpool and oh doesn't like violence so chickened out and copied of me lol:haha:


----------



## aly888

I'm attempting the seating plan tonight. Dreading it!! Especially the top table. Did you manage to get a grip on yours?

Hope your hens are more reliable at paying their money than mine are too :haha: I've had to book the theatre with my overdraft and am now waiting for the money to come in :/ I've never been to York. Is it good for nights out? Is your MOH the type to make you dress up? :lol:


----------



## laura&faith

I sort of got the table plan but need to get a copy of tables how they will go in the room still waiting for the place to get back to me top table is done now think we going to stick 1 of the ushers at the top table so we don't have uneven numbers lol. 

Oh and yes moh is my sister we are like best friends and she wanted us to dress in tutus but nobody would but she will buy me all sorts to clutter me up lol I'm looking forward to a good night out as I haven't been to York either but my friend had her hen do there a few year ago and said it was lovely,


----------



## laura&faith

So my mum and dad have been this morning and said they are taking me on Tuesday to pick my cake. I wanted a 3 tier traditional with baby pink roses sweeping down it, but oh wanted something different so since everything in this wedding has been planned by me I thought if let him have his cake:haha: I'm not telling him though he can keep thinking its a traditional one lol.
Pics of cakes that I want it to be like
I want the big top one to cut to look like this top one but not the cupcakes
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/2D133E48-673E-468D-AC43-95AB95B8540E-7508-00000D430CD31B4E.jpg

And the cupcakes to look like this and I want the butterfly's on so going to design it on Tuesday mega excited 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/557636DC-1A4D-4527-9A9D-B79313EF84DA-7508-00000C670A476E54.jpg
Obviously it will be my baby pink colours


----------



## Mummy May

Will the cakey people be providing your stand? If not, you can pick up those exact stands on ebay really cheaply :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Love that cake!
We're having a cupcake cake too :)
Agree with Mummy May about the cake stand, we got ours from eBay!


----------



## laura&faith

They hire there's out for £20 so think will be just going with that I need 100 cupcakes lol then the large one to cut


----------



## laura&faith

My Aunty rang me today and said she is ready for me to go try my dress on before she finishes it so I'm going on Friday at 3 so hopefully I will remember to get a pic


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laura&faith said:


> Thanks not a bad price either £129 each, and I no I'm so excited but nervouse aswel I don't like been centre of attention I don't no how I'm going to cope, I was chief bridesmaid for my sister so I was n front of the bridesmaids and I got my self drunk I was that nervouse if I didn't drink I wouldn't of walked down so how the hell am I going to walk down been the bride and standing in front of everyone, it's not as if I can drink either lol I don't want to mess my lines up or be breathing vodka fumes all over the vicar lol

Sounds like me! Only i am having a drink otherwise i won't be walking down full stop. Totally bricking it!


----------



## Lauren25

How exciting about your dress :happydance:
You deffo need to remember to take a picture this time :)


----------



## laura&faith

Just had a email of the reception saying she wants to arrange a meeting for me and oh to go up and explain what we are we can get a rough idea of table plans etc we are there friday at 1 so very busy Friday lol


----------



## Mummy May

I cannot wait until I can go and look at my venue with tables and stuff in!! Wish they would hurry up and build it :rofl: xx


----------



## aly888

Oooh Friday is going to be an exciting day :happydance:


----------



## laura&faith

Designed my cake £189 delivered to venue present from mum and dad oh and they are letting us hire the cake stand for free just 20£ deposit that we get back when it's been collected the next day I cannot wait now it seems to be close


----------



## Lauren25

That's good that their letting you have the stand to hire for free too!
Did you stick with something like the pictures you put before ?


----------



## laura&faith

Yeah the top large cupcake is the same with the roses detailed in and different size butterfly's scattered an round the base of the cupcake to give it detail they putting white chocolate sticks around I forgot what he called them began with a b lol and then the cupcakes are cream piped icing on the top with scattered different size butterfly's and the cases are baby pink with white butterfly's as you can all see I like butterfly's lol


----------



## laura&faith

Going to try my dress on in a couple of hours :) I'm going to the reception at 1 so going to try and get some pics


----------



## laura&faith

Oh I'm in love with my dress I got my mother to take photos 
I was putting my shoes on lol 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/C6C1864F-C090-4992-881F-69BC801BA5D2-14331-000016976EA7FF3E.jpg

The dress 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/D35DE150-BAA0-4142-9D40-72E2F19DE7B0-14331-000016976622F779.jpg
She has the back panel to do and the detail on the top stitching back on then she's going to press it for me


----------



## Mummy May

Beautiful!! Im so jealous!! xx


----------



## laura&faith

Have you got your dress xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh I can't see the pictures :(


----------



## laura&faith

Oh how strange I can see them and mummy may saw them try refreshing the page. I'm so happy me and my oh have done the seating plan finally hope not the many drop out it has took us 3 hours to do this one:haha:


----------



## Lauren25

Nope still not showing :( its a photo bucket picture and says 'this person moved or deleted this imagine'

:happydance: yaayyyy for doing for seating plan, I know the feeling of hoping people don't drop out that's exactly what we said when done ours the other week haha!


----------



## laura&faith

I'll re ad them now


----------



## Mummy May

I can still see them. Nope I haven't got my dress or even been dress shopping yet - I'm 37 weeks pregnant lol! XX


----------



## laura&faith

I've re added them go back 1 page


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh I can see it now, it's so beautiful, you look lovely :)


----------



## laura&faith

I'm so happy with it carnt wait to wear it :)


----------



## laura&faith

Well I've give up now, hen night we were all going to york for the full day to go walk around York go shops york dungeons etc then go back to our hotel get ready and go out on the night drinking. It started off 22 of us then went to 16 now it's 14, they have all been saying yeah we are coming, I told them I wanted the money In for end of jan beginning of feb and no one give me there's then I'm hearing from my mother that 4ppl have said to her there partners are coming to pick them up on the night they never told me one of these ppl is my moh:wacko: so I've been Intouch with my new best friend:haha: told her what's what so she's arranged the taxi is picking us up at 5pm from my house taking us to York get something to eat and start hitting the pubs then taxi picking us back up at 2am and dropping of at everyone's house she said £14 each oh and I've paid your deposit on my card so if I just get £4 of everyone then it's covered and we only have to pay £10 on the day. The 4ppl that have been talking behind my back not very reliable I've told them to give me there full £14 and if they drop out and I cannot find anyone to fill there seats they don't get there money back. They come this morning with the full money :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Well done for putting your foot down lol some people just take the piss!! xx


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks, I'm fed up with it all this is why I hate planning events it's a nightmare wouldn't suprise me if my moh doesn't stand on my wedding dress walking down the aisle revenge:haha: she doesn't want to help me with anything and I thought that was what moh was for :shrug:


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah that sounds quite selfish of her! My moh has been really good so far, were working together on things (like her dress) as I could never not be in control haha! Maybe yours is a bit jealous?! OR maybe she just thinks her job is to wear a nice dress :flower: xx


----------



## laura&faith

My Aunty has just rang the dress is finished so me and mother are picking it up next Friday she's going to press it Friday for me


----------



## Mummy May

Yeyyy :happydance: not long now!! xx


----------



## laura&faith

I'm so excited. I've already had 8 rsvps back confirming they are coming end of this month we are paying the church of an photographer and going to view the wedding car


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh yey how exciting! I love it when things start coming together xx


----------



## Lauren25

It's all coming together now!
Bet you can't wait to have your dress, how exciting :)


----------



## laura&faith

Well me and oh went shopping today and have come home with baby pink activity boxes instead of getting the personalised ones of ebay they were 8 boxes£1.70 we have spent £25 on 8 boxes bits and bobs to go inside a d sweets just uploading the pics ill post them in a min


----------



## Mummy May

Yes pictures! I need to see this :) xx


----------



## laura&faith

Boxes 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/9497ed92ed76519f20ee631effc77b79.jpg

Girls stuff
Writing pad, bubbles, pack of colour pencils, tiara and wand, purse, stickers 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/327E7A36-442E-4939-88C5-0747EE8E155A-2995-00000463C18DB843.jpg

Boy stuff
Pens and pads, leaping frogs, bubbles whoopie cushion (not my idea lol)
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/42E14841-4F2C-4D0A-AF1F-8FE2A57B0463-2995-00000463C9BF0017.jpg

Sweets 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/012DB342-63A9-4B6D-A82A-CDE28D860B13-2995-00000463D47CC425.jpg

Obviously going to get more things especially for the boys any ideas


----------



## Mummy May

In Wilkinson you can get little toy soldiers and things in a big bag, or maybe try poundland. I love this idea though, I think I like your idea better than the ebay one :) xx


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks Hun will have a look, I just see it pointless spending £15 on 6 boxes just coz they have there names on I'm going to get personalised tags and stick them through the handles. I'm chuffed with them and such a good price


----------



## laura&faith

Going to pick my dress up in a hour and mother is getting a dress made for her so she's going to get measured up :)


----------



## laura&faith

Faiths dress is going to be took up in 2weeks time took some photos last night of how big the dress is she's filled her belly out for it but she's doesn't really grow in Hieght lol 
You can see in the front of the dress there are 2 yellow pins that's how much she is pulling it up 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/c4a439d14c4a3f8069f6f7351a4f72ab.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/a249584d3e0eeca52e8799bfb3a7450c.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/e1ab3787715e3dea6de093b77481aeb7.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Wow Faiths dress is beautiful :)


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks lauren25 faith loves it carnt wait to see it all done


----------



## laura&faith

Not very happy one bit. My mums friend I see quite a lot of nearly everyday we catch each other for a cuppa an let the kiddies play found me my wedding car but new our budget was low so she said ill pay towards your car as a wedding present I thought great I can have a proper wedding car. I moved house and don't see much of her now just text, anyway she asked me when do I want to go see the car as its her friend so I asked her ASAP and what will I have to pay on the car she come back with £250 that's the full amount so i left it and told my mum to drop it in conversation to see if she was still paying towards it. My mum text me this morning while the friend was texting me asking if I fancy taking kids out, my mothers text was she said not to her knowledge you said you were paying for it all, :s I said no I did not she new I couldn't afford it all hence why I was you going to ask a friend to drive us. So she said well you text her and ask I carnt do that that's so cheaky I said no ill leave it when she tells me what day I'm just going to tell her no point I'm not going to be able to afford it ill get my friend to drive us how many more people are letting me down in this wedding I'm getting fed up I wish me and oh did what we wanted to do which was me oh and faith go away and get married and have a little party when we got back but no everyone complained they wouldn't see us marry and oh mum was upset coz oh is her only child grrr sorry rant over


----------



## Mummy May

I would be bloody annoyed aswell! Some people are just like that! Say one thing and do another! I would text her back and just tell her theres no point in going actually as you can't afford £250 for a car! xx


----------



## laura&faith

The fact that she's told my mum that I've said I can afford it I've never mentioned money to her


----------



## Lauren25

I'd be fuming to be let down like that, how unfair!
If she didn't want to or couldn't afford to anymore she could have at least let you know!


----------



## laura&faith

Just been and bought my wedding ring pick it up next week love it :)


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh its exciting isn't it! We got ours on Saturday, I look weird with a wedding ring lol! xx


----------



## laura&faith

Just been to the balloon place and they are going to do our balloons with weights and 2 special balloons that go next to cake table each side with mr and mrs Tokarski on and the wedding date and they are going to decorate the arch outside the church £66 for everything that's including weights ribbons etc the balloons for the tables are 3 balloons in each set carnt fall off with that price


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah thats a really good price! I haven't decided on balloons yet - don't think I will though as they won't really fit in but I may change my mind on that :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

The balloons sounds like a great deal :)


----------



## laura&faith

Just ordered the card box and faiths headband will post pic of my wedding ring when I collect it at the weekend going to get ohs ring aswell


----------



## laura&faith

Been and paid the suits today and had all the measurements
Groom full suit, shirt,waistcoat,cravat & cufflinks
Usher & best man waistcoat and cravat
My dad just a waistcoat 
All hired £154.99 for everything listed above:thumbup:

My dad has just got a waistcoat as a few year ago he had cancer of the larynx so had a operation which ment removing everything left him with no voice box so he was mute he has a hole in the front of his throat which he breathes out of so a cravat would stop him breathing :cry:


----------



## laura&faith

Picked the rings up today 

Ohs ring (excuse the chipped nail lol)

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/3CD563B4-DA72-409E-8DC9-B52197C136FF-569-000000F0E640C322.jpg

My ring 

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/7A51EA4F-F53F-49F8-AFEA-978EA2F72435-569-000000F0FCC814A4.jpg

With my engagement ring
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/33CB9914-CE65-4291-AFA5-D7B5EC794FAC-569-000000F0F78CC535.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

Ohs uncle owns a florist/garden centre we have just been to see him and he is doing our large top table flower arrangement and button holes so he said have a look for some ideas of the flower arrangement and let me no what you want :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Photos aren't working for me today! Ohh that's sad about your Dad, but you have to just think atleast they could take those bits away and keep him alive. Its quite amazing what they can do isn't it :) 
Your suits and things are cheap! We've ordered tails and all the bits that go with and that cost about £140 for 2 so youvt a good deal. 
Very good for your flowers too :) will save you pennies for something else! Xx


----------



## laura&faith

It is they had given him 3 weeks to live if he didn't have the operation now he's fighting fit and happy, we have gone for the prince Edward jackets oh looked awful in the short jacket and ridiculous with the tales lol not much left to do now I'm going to put up a list of what I've done and what's left


----------



## Lauren25

Rings are lovely, your looks fab with your engagement ring :)

The prices of your suits is amazing too, we are paying £100 a suit :( and you may want to sit down Bobbys one to match them is £80 so your price is sooo good!!


----------



## aly888

The rings look lovely together. I never wanted to take mine off when I got mine :lol: I like your OHs ring too. I won't show my OH coz I know he'll like it and I'm not letting him change his mind again. Haha

As for suits, I have no idea how much we are paying :shrug: we've just hired them from Moss Bros though so they can't be more than about £80/person. Still bloomin' ridiculous. Sounds like you've got a fab deal


----------



## Lauren25

aly888 said:


> The rings look lovely together. I never wanted to take mine off when I got mine :lol: I like your OHs ring too. I won't show my OH coz I know he'll like it and I'm not letting him change his mind again. Haha
> 
> As for suits, I have no idea how much we are paying :shrug: we've just hired them from Moss Bros though so they can't be more than about £80/person. Still bloomin' ridiculous. Sounds like you've got a fab deal

That's where ours are from, they are £100 a suit for tails, waistcoat and cravat and then if you have 4 or more the groom hires his for free!


----------



## aly888

Lauren25 said:


> aly888 said:
> 
> 
> The rings look lovely together. I never wanted to take mine off when I got mine :lol: I like your OHs ring too. I won't show my OH coz I know he'll like it and I'm not letting him change his mind again. Haha
> 
> As for suits, I have no idea how much we are paying :shrug: we've just hired them from Moss Bros though so they can't be more than about £80/person. Still bloomin' ridiculous. Sounds like you've got a fab deal
> 
> That's where ours are from, they are £100 a suit for tails, waistcoat and cravat and then if you have 4 or more the groom hires his for free!Click to expand...

That's exactly what we've done :thumbup:


----------



## laura&faith

Taking oh shopping tomorrow he's decided he doesn't like the ring he picked so taking it back and picking something else grrr men they complain about women changing there mind lol


----------



## Mummy May

LOL What are they like! Atleast he's decided now and not about a week before the wedding :D xx


----------



## laura&faith

Yay finally after me saying just get a normal band him saying he doesn't like them he's been and picked one that he likes that I said at the beginning to get lol 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/44B4F54D-2685-4DFB-B786-BDF010641D1E-479-000000DDF7AAB0FD.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

Been messing about with faiths hair today excuse the clothes she was in the middle of playing dress up and oh yeah she has chicken pox so she's not happy lol
All down and curly
Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/203CA9DF-1AD8-4604-9A7A-B15AD4C0DEDA-153-0000000725BF4371.jpg
Front 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/1B4D8291-9DA4-4E51-8FF5-C4484317E2E9-153-000000072E50B9A6.jpg

I'm not keen in that one with her not having much hair on the sides she looks funny lol

Pinned 
Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/7253E1BE-2D75-456D-AE73-D32AF23C96A2-153-000000073D1FD051.jpg
Front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/91DEDD3C-BC40-4425-AE79-738DBA7F2620-153-000000074A318499.jpg
Side
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/86673C9D-0697-4D6B-A5C4-EDE1395BD9EB-153-000000074F38CE63.jpg

Like the pin up but don't no if its to old for her

Scalp plaiting the top 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/FB0712D3-7783-4854-9459-30374F695715-153-000000096DF7007C.jpg
Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/5E540D18-E635-4C5C-84AF-3ECDB00C4803-153-00000009776BEFBE.jpg
Front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/06FCCC9A-616A-43CD-9EC7-2D0D3166E9F2-153-000000097DA78787.jpg


I've been messing around with mine as I no how I want the back but don't no about the front I'm wanting the back high and curly sides like this
(Excuse the pic I don't take photos very well especially when I'm taking them myself:haha:) 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/9AE8C680-3074-43DF-A600-405DD003A68E-153-0000000757B7FA37.jpg

That's how I am having the back 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/backofme.jpg

Pic overload lol but I seriously need help with how to do faiths hair any of the above or other ones if you have any ideas


----------



## laura&faith

Oh has just told me he's giving me £200 end of this month to cover hair and make up its more than enough so going to book hair trials and make up trials for April. Also since I have more than enough I'm going to ask the hair dressers if they will do faiths hair saves me time and saves stressing out if it goes wrong on the day lol


----------



## marina294

yay for a big budget for hair and make up! i personally liked the sculpted plait on her she has gorgeous hair. and i love how your having your hair x


----------



## Lauren25

Aww that's great news and I bet a weight off your mind not having to do it now!

I love it pinned and the last one!

Your hair looks lovely too :)


----------



## aly888

How do you get her to sit still to have hair done!?? My LO barely sits still long enough to have her hair brushed, let alone anything else :wacko:

I like the pinned back one on her, but know what you mean about it being a grown up do. I'm sure the hairdresser will have some ideas too.


----------



## laura&faith

She's really good for sitting still I've always do her hair as been very little she always lets me mess around with her hair she really likes it lol


----------



## laura&faith

Taking faiths dress to my Aunty today to let her start taking it up carnt believe its nearly here also oh gets paid on Monday so he's giving me my money for hair and make up so going to book trials


----------



## laura&faith

Hair trial is booked 13th April :)


----------



## laura&faith

My wedding post box has arrived I haven't put it up yet but I've took a picture of the sign for the front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/18838F3B-10CA-4232-9431-B7C9B76B436A-1145-000001B88ACE8601.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh that's pretty :) your OH has quite an unusual name! I'm having an old suitcase instead of a postbox, I hope it works as effectively lol! Yey for your hair trial too, can't wait til its my turn :) xx


----------



## laura&faith

Mummy May said:


> Awwh that's pretty :) your OH has quite an unusual name! I'm having an old suitcase instead of a postbox, I hope it works as effectively lol! Yey for your hair trial too, can't wait til its my turn :) xx

Yeah his Grandad from his dads side is polish so that's where the name come from lol, I will post pics of hair tial just carnt wait now got all RSVP's back apart from 4 so we need to chase them up so I can finalise the seating plan. It's hit me now 10 weeks on Saturday till we tie the knot yikes nerves are so kicking in now, ohs on his stag this weekend and my hens night week cannot wait for that. Xx


----------



## Lauren25

That's the first thing I thought too, what an unusual name!

We have a post box like yours!

That's great you only need 4 RSVPs back :)


----------



## laura&faith

I am at my hair trial next Saturday I have very thick hair which hairstyle do you guys like the best please help
Side
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/8F250710-85C9-4302-9137-5BDBE93B0BC7-4468-00000689F74C0E83.jpg
Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/DEF36154-F3A8-467C-B4ED-E3760A7A7E9B-4468-0000068A05A57164.jpg

Or this one
Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/backofme.jpg
Front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/bridal-tiara-with-veil.jpg

They are very similar ones a bit more messy


----------



## Lauren25

I personally prefer the first one :)


----------



## laura&faith

Yeah I think i prefer the first one hopefully the trial goes ok lol


----------



## aly888

I would have to say first one too :thumbup:


----------



## xemmax

I like the first one :) hope the trial goes well!


----------



## laura&faith

Had a lovely hen night one person pulled out on the day so that wound me up but had a lovely time without her 
Me before 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/E50B9422-48D8-4ED7-95F4-A9ED46631EC0-543-0000012CA0373717.jpg
Me and hen 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/CA73D4E5-B2A5-4874-8AD5-5BE38C40C050-543-0000012C63223F10.jpg
The maid of honour 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/30E776C2-64CC-49A5-B4FA-78DE6A89DBCB-543-0000012C90C83E20.jpg
Outside York minister 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/622DC569-9F69-448F-B02B-D49346C6757A-543-0000012CBCE7E2C0.jpg
Drink 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/7B231421-C7D9-4E0C-88A0-834A003F9D90-543-0000012CCC628FB1.jpg
Army pose 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/7F7E6240-F733-4866-998A-C9A07109FC52-543-0000012C7E6348E3.jpg
Booth 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/4C63A494-DD39-493D-B06A-57DEC42F985D-543-0000012CA91AA4B0.jpg
Me and the mother 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/14314F72-4084-48C4-93FE-89E264200C1A-543-0000012D07FA6E89.jpg
Home time sleep time
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/A7EB57B1-52DF-46C9-8635-AF09A22AE087-543-0000012D151A36AF.jpg

Oh why we were on the taxi going to York my oh sent a pic of my lo 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/9F3EB958-60D2-4576-BF2E-18E9E48CEA58-543-0000012F46861E2F.jpg
And then i woke up the next day to 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/0EF808EA-94C7-4D6F-A67F-8CB3EB18FA3A-543-0000012FC4574924.jpg
Had such a good laugh we played the army game what stags play was so funny now to get some serious buying weddings Coming.


----------



## laura&faith

Just ordered the place cards for the top table and my garter wernt going to have one but I've just won one bnwt on eBay £1.67 free postage so carnt complain lol


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh I love your pics!! :) Your little girl is so cute!! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Your hen night looks so much fun! 

Cant get over how young your Mum looks :shock:


----------



## laura&faith

Lauren25 said:


> Your hen night looks so much fun!
> 
> Cant get over how young your Mum looks :shock:

Lol she will love you she is 49 in July lol and it was so much fun


----------



## Mummy May

She looks a lot younger than my mother who's 50 in June lol xx


----------



## aly888

Your mum looks so young!! I spotted her in your army pose pic (she stands out coz she's not looking at the camera :lol:) and when you then posted your 'me and the mother' pic I was like 'has she posted the right pic!!?'. She looks as young as the rest of you! You've got good genes ;) ;)

Looks like you had loads of fun...mines next weekend. Eeeek!!


----------



## laura&faith

Haha yeah she was looking at the idiot behind the man trying to jump in our photo lol he was stripping of, the maid if honour in the pic is my sister. We did gave lots if fun now it's time to get serious 8 weeks 3 days till we marry eeek


----------



## laura&faith

Oh no I've just been sent more pic of hen night when we were a bit worse or ware lol and since I did promise I would post them here we go
People waiting in my house for taxi 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/9D05425A-D62A-4162-A14C-CBA7046BDEB0-2151-000003EF2DBEBBE3.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/0617148B-BEAF-4E34-81FF-D1C95BAB20A6-2151-000003EF241CE1F0.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/70720FC0-0D3D-401A-B807-BF2D60AB9577-2151-000003EF13588117.jpg
Taxi going to York
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/78442DB1-E38A-4160-8A4C-AE27663CE58D-2151-000003EF429DAA03.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/FC595440-6173-4FC6-B197-37D9DB4D7A67-2151-000003EF4B62187D.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/5390DAA1-8B5C-4444-A331-418FA41BC36B-2151-000003F08F0D76FD.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/D0066CF4-97A9-4DD8-91B1-4196A805915F-2151-000003F08463E45C.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/D16AEF44-D99E-4702-ABF0-E0B4987BEE47-2151-000003F076666A15.jpg
Me having a coughing fit
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/4211AC5C-B9ED-41CC-A4DB-3F773A64D336-2151-000003F0682570D0.jpg
Lmao 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/7D5A9F50-0709-4FE1-B12A-C27255FE9575-2151-000003EF57C46661.jpg
Having our meal
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/85305CE7-BBC1-4EB0-ADDA-91E2E2765898-2151-000003EF6378A3EF.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/712FA175-46E4-4304-AA2F-FDB64A3C8F1D-2151-000003EF6B96691C.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/515A82D1-CAC1-40CB-97F0-0566BF4224C3-2151-000003EFCE6D29FC.jpg
Drink time
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/FC9EF641-E93E-421F-9FFD-62F173D53402-2151-000003EF7AF2D09A.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/B9A1E80E-8227-49F4-AC2E-3255BC2302E7-2151-000003EF8874227E.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/BB937D18-F99B-4461-A9D3-40B2B9FB8A86-2151-000003EF92F44669.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/2628E380-6852-4795-B586-CC71C3E66C97-2151-000003EFABC916D8.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/AD62D430-97BF-4C09-8DF1-E001DAD9B88E-2151-000003EFB3EDB40E.jpg
Me mother an Aunty 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/C7758D28-DCCD-416A-B737-00C0A4B28096-2151-000003EFBD4A4B98.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/4CAB1360-6407-4945-B62E-D859CD4FFDF1-2151-000003EFC80FFD23.jpg
Me doing the conga another forfit 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/5B701B68-430E-4DEE-9DB5-F9B951369A8F-2151-000003EFD54C3FA6.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/9D419474-DFA4-4A36-B846-AC4EFBA71C56-2151-000003EFDC8634D7.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/E68771FB-BF05-4668-9AD5-30BEAAAE084A-2151-000003F05FD30CB1.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/B9542137-1B49-41C5-80B6-0880E53A4829-2151-000003F0A8B01E30.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/6E1F7074-B612-4E6E-88BD-16F9BA541D3F-2151-000003F0ADCEA225.jpg
Me pretending to sulk lol
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/AEC4251B-2401-4B3B-86C6-89918102AF36-2151-000003F095FDA221.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/0C7A197C-ABE0-4B5E-BF71-0875974C97A6-2151-000003F0A2DE1A90.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/3BFBDF8A-EF4D-4E54-8606-459F2D0DE975-2151-000003F0B53166CE.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/CACD5E4D-DFE7-48E3-9DD8-CBD9B07FCF8D-2151-000003F0BFEDA819.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/8F27B825-F1BF-4066-96ED-E33814505059-2151-000003F0CBECC7DA.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/E24B3024-56AA-4329-AE96-1DD8DC6F8AA5-2151-000003F0C732FE36.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/2DAACF8B-02C7-4685-B63A-254FA8BAB510-2175-000003F1AEBC18AA-1.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/B4C6009D-269D-4D58-B721-23CE25DB8864-2175-000003F1AA5D7074-1.jpg
Whoops lol
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/ACD42481-67A5-47CD-870E-AF2F122F94B8-2175-000003F1A53AED83.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/170C2CD3-801B-4DB0-803C-14F60CD3260E-2151-000003EFE8C01FB1.jpg
Lmao she was so drunk
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/F0819A25-812C-436E-A2D3-0DDF444A3EDD-2151-000003F02BE84A62.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/DD046319-4D6F-4780-8B42-D77924C936B2-2151-000003F0ED1BE58C.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/6DF1AC29-011A-434F-9863-A7EAD9FA856A-2151-000003F0530DE2CA.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/10C8372B-6D93-44B2-B1A3-85B39B03D87C-2151-000003F04A9F36F4.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/A437DCC5-D08D-40DE-8857-EC20F59806AF-2151-000003F037858142.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/7620C175-5FDC-4C7E-814E-7DB1A874817B-2151-000003EFFFCE6142.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/B9A1E80E-8227-49F4-AC2E-3255BC2302E7-2151-000003EF8874227E.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/F058494F-8BF4-4FD6-9C10-214580A044BE-2151-000003F0D095FA83.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/8206410C-11D2-415E-83A1-C4E30863CFF9-2151-000003F00AC96345.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/42996BC9-E4D7-40AF-8B76-2E8027DC1847-2151-000003F01367A9CC.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/BF509456-1057-4EF3-8305-3D8CB5AFC7B7-2151-000003F01A9165C4.jpg
Lmao del with slippers on 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/33316A87-1779-478F-83DE-CB57CEB94E1F-2151-000003F0D5F1BAA6.jpg
Taxi coming home 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/EE31F1DB-19A5-4E7C-AC61-9ADB3E172E21-2151-000003F0E6DE3BFA.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/EA2E4115-1CCF-4433-8078-367E51B56B65-2151-000003F0DCCB500D.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/01AB0DF8-567E-4EAC-8432-FD11B9CA2F37-2151-000003F0E2C9A0EE.jpg

Full of embarrassing photos lol


----------



## laura&faith

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/9D84FCB7-DC82-4E35-96BE-B4966F284E52-2184-000003FB75D70033.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/EA92D776-2B18-41A2-98EF-113BF5FFB27D-2184-000003FB94D7EF61.jpg
This Is what I found when I come back from the toilet 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/AEC210FA-452F-40FF-9B30-710F402A91E3-2184-000003FB9E60769F.jpg
One of the hens in slippers lmao


----------



## Mummy May

Hahahaha that's brilliant!! Xx


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness :wacko: 
My hen do is seriously tame compared to this. Haha!!


----------



## laura&faith

There was a reason why I had a pic took with lads with flower on heads, the lasses did me a forfit list and on the list was get a fake flower an I was like how the hell am I going to get a fake flower then in walked lads with flower heads on I win haha


----------



## Lauren25

You've made me so excited for my hen weekend now :D


----------



## laura&faith

Well today I rang the hair salon to find out how much is the trial for me and one bridesmaid on Saturday she said £12 fr bridesmaid and £18 for me. Also rang the wedding shop today to find out when the bridesmaid dresses are ment to be back she said they are ment to arrive in the shop 22nd of this month so I will get a phone call to go pay the remaining balance and fit the bridesmaids so that's that sorted. Been messed about by the lass that was ment to be doing our make up so I've been ringing round anyway I found someone who is £50 for me inc trial and £40 each for the bridesmaids but they both have offered to pay £20 towards the make up since that's what the lass wa going to charge us so that's all booked she did say because I'm getting my nails done and eyelashes done when I pop in with the £10 deposit we will discuss discount so happy girly here :) got all the requests of the childrens menu so all the childrens meals can be ordered now just the odd RSVP to catch up and then we done


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh its really not long now :) are you excited? Xxx


----------



## laura&faith

I am so excited yet crapping myself about the whole thing


----------



## laura&faith

Finalised seating plan is now done since I started at 2pm and finally got it spot on at half 12 last night. Place cards well I have ordered some a4 clear sticker thing so I can print names on and stick them on the place cards so you carnt tell as I did just paper and glue and they looked awful
This is the one I did last night 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/AF031FFF-96C2-4004-BC90-4B1FF983FE75-3859-0000067948451932.jpg
This is the font and size
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/67D1C83C-0BBF-4E0A-A835-6A6A17FD89E7-3859-0000067160FE8580.jpg


So hopefully the sticker pad thing will come soon so I can start decorating the place cards 

My garter arrived this morning so happy with it since its was only £1.69
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/1471243C-1F2B-4609-988D-C2515F81E202-3859-000006715AE5CFA4.jpg

That's all for now I need to rest wedding stuff is tiring me out


----------



## laura&faith

I have 2 page boys I was going to get the oldest one to have a ring cushion and the youngest one a horse shoe but they are coming up so expensive for a little pillow and I've just come across these what do you thik
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/897E0955-A8FA-4798-90A2-50BFF74C2D40-4428-000006C93EA577AF.jpg

Also thinking of these for the bridesmaids when we hand the gifts at the top table they already have a bracelet to wear on the day so this is for there keep sake 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/4362174E-770A-4896-9256-74FA8C11665D-4428-000006C99FF255FF.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

Off for my hair trial now so excited to see how it turns out


----------



## laura&faith

Had hair trial but forgot to get pictures so got my mum to take some I am missing the flowers at the back as I had then took out so I didn't loose them 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/A18B182E-2ACA-4F24-BCEF-58E47C4197C6-4923-000007C24A777F19.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/848AE2BD-CE81-4215-A905-7DC120E12395-4923-000007C252BD482B.jpg
Front bit dark but you can make out the tiara
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/AD2087DE-446C-445B-A6CE-B578F72A0FE6-4923-000007C25848FFB7.jpg


----------



## aly888

Wow your hair looks amazing!!! Do you like it?


----------



## laura&faith

Thank you yeah I love it better than what I thought it was going to turn out like took 1hour an a half to do mine coz my hair is so thick hopefully on the day will be quicker now she nos what she's doing. Carnt wait for make up trial now :)


----------



## xemmax

Your hair looks lovely! An hour and a half though eek, I think I'm gonna have to start getting ready at 4am :haha:


----------



## laura&faith

Lol I no it's so bad hope fully she will pick up speed on the day we are having a pickle about the make up artist as she's mobile but the salon won't let me have er in the salon to do it as they have now opened up a beauty there them selfs so have there own make up artist so going to ring them on Monday and see what she charges if she's cheaper then I will use her but if not I'm going to have to be pushing time on the day literally make up dress and out the door lol. No wonder I've lost half a stone this week stressing out so much


----------



## aly888

That's so good you're happy with it. It's so elegant. It's lovely. But an hour and half? :wacko: I joked with the woman at the suit here place today that I'll e getting up at 4am to start getting ready!! She said she got married at 2pm...her hair and makeup started at 9am and didn't finish until she was literally walking out he door!!

I think the salon are being a bit unfair. Did they have the beauty section when you first booked with them?


----------



## xemmax

Aww don't stress! What time will you have to leave to get to the ceremony? Could you not have your hair done super early and then your make up after? It would be good if the artist at the salon could do it though, it would definitely make things more straightforward!


----------



## laura&faith

The earliest they will do my hair is 8:45 and I am getting married at 1pm


----------



## laura&faith

And apparently yes they have had her for a few month she doesn't work there all the time only a if she has appointments


----------



## aly888

Aah ok then. I guess they kinda have to restrict you to her then. Fingers crossed shes a good price and you like her work. Have you already paid your deposit for the other woman? 

8.45-1pm should be enough time I reckon. What else do you have to do on the morning? How far is it to travel?


----------



## Lauren25

Your hair looks lovely! And try not to worry they will on the day all help with everything running smoothly for you :)


----------



## laura&faith

Everybody's coming to the salon for 8:45 and on the day I'm doing mums hair but only takes 10 mins and no I haven't paid the deposit for the other woman yet it's only £10


----------



## laura&faith

Doing the place cards as we speak my special clear sticky paper has arrived so I'm printing names of and going to do my place cards


----------



## laura&faith

Place cards are done I couldn't recommend the vinyl paper more here's some pic of a few 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/0B6F51E3-B44A-4657-A577-D5B8336A0F3C-128-00000001F2F07B18.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/B23294B6-06B3-4C09-9B96-414E3AC35C8D-128-00000001FF9A5155.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/C195BE52-8E7E-4144-8F81-53CC4E8E4811-128-00000002052C80E5.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh fab! I may be taking a risk but I'm just hand writing mine lol! Thought now I've looked at yours I'm thinking maybe I shouldn't haha xxx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow they do look good dont they!


----------



## laura&faith

So much easier than writing 110 place cards out especially with my handwriting its extremely small so no one would no where they are lol


----------



## laura&faith

This what the clear vinyl looks like when I've printed on it before cutting them up
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/9365C180-4243-4CFA-ADE5-CFC2CCA956D8-871-0000011425175FAF.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

The boxes for the page boys to carry the rings have turned up today
Front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/8E4C0B6B-BBA6-4092-9F03-95BEB74104DD-871-0000011BA9AC20E3.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/DA2F670C-8AAD-4D74-80EF-3B75D9A31442-871-0000011BB48F4E7F.jpg
Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/7A882EC4-86B1-47C7-994C-5D0B454AB960-871-0000011BAE9BCD57.jpg
Rings in 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/15C9E703-54AE-4195-A176-233BFF3AC606-871-0000011BB95A4E55.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

Finials finished rest of place cards
Front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/ABADD580-3B8D-44AF-909D-CCF82647639A-487-000000C469B1C946.jpg
Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/3882B0E8-947A-4994-B061-D4EA6073B1A7-487-000000C46F40FE28.jpg
Looking Down
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/2F041089-F408-4C4D-BFA4-5CD99EE68587-487-000000C475BE22E4.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

Make up artist booked at the hairdressers turns out she miles cheaper anyway she charges £25 each plus free trial so me an bridesmaids are there next Thursday at 2 getting our trial


----------



## Lauren25

They look great!

Make up artist sounds like a right bargain too :)


----------



## aly888

Name cards look fab. Bet it was so much easier being able to print them all too

Great news about the MUA. Blessing in disguise, maybe ;)


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks was so much easier printing them out no way could I have sat and writt them all out, and yeah she is a good price carnt wait for make up trail


----------



## Mummy May

Hey hun, just wondering how you found the sizing of Faith's dress? I've decided I want to order it for Florence but going to go bigger with sizing if I need to xx


----------



## laura&faith

On the website it had measurements but when it came it was massive so that's why it's been altered


----------



## laura&faith

Just had a phone call faiths dress is finished so excited to see it fit properly


----------



## laura&faith

Just received a present from a lass I work with she's got me a guest book so there's one more thing ticked of my list lol 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/BFFA0BE4-5BC4-4BCA-921C-70ED390B6488-666-000000E1E28368D0.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh! That was nice of her :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh lovely, it matches your ring boxes right ?


----------



## laura&faith

Yeah it's exactly the same. My make up trial got canceled yesterday her little boy had an accident on the play ground so she had to go pik him up so I have to wait till next Friday now same time


----------



## laura&faith

Bought faiths shoes today from next
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/79E199EF-043D-489F-B28E-246F6F98155B-1044-0000019FE3D4B5D9.jpg

2 Page boy suits been bought today
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/DAF985CF-E304-40F7-9888-9EF083EA280A-1044-0000019FEFBEAA94.jpg

Bridesmaid dresses are home just need bridesmaids to come and try them on here's a pic of them hanging up but will put pic on when bridesmaids have them on
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/19C74649-90E5-4A7A-BC50-263BB6072242-1044-0000019FF6EDF30A.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/080A68D6-56BC-401D-84B6-5CA5D049A96D-1044-0000019FFDB3FD58.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/29E29B3C-A861-4D80-A7DC-770BFD80B355-1044-000001A004AFB2D2.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh i was looking at them shoes for my flower girls!
Dresses and page boy outfit look lovely!

Not long to go now :D


----------



## aly888

Those shoes are super pretty. I wish I had got my LO some prettier shoes than I have!


----------



## laura&faith

Lauren25 said:


> Ohh i was looking at them shoes for my flower girls!
> Dresses and page boy outfit look lovely!
> 
> Not long to go now :D

Ino 6 weeks gone yesterday eep


----------



## laura&faith

Just ordered my underwear 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/CAC076F8-F3B9-4999-8C37-147388575BAD-1699-0000029DB5DE5A54.jpg
Multiway bra
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/EA825B35-6E59-4220-AC46-3BAE8AA8EF55-1699-0000029DBFF1EA17.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

My post box
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/905D8478-4184-4B14-8654-7D0A18A8ECE5-2103-000002E26A882639.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/1E4F5CC7-280D-4DA0-A131-01D6FD4682A7-2103-000002E27301344F.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

Finished my bouquets added gems in the middle and butterflys
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/66B04817-6459-4DCF-899D-C20C54D6D329-2798-000003EA2615C876.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/73C171E4-6AD1-42DC-A335-316C595B357E-2798-000003EA011EA59C.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Did you make up your own bouquets? If so, where did you get your flowers? I bought DD that exact same bouquet but already built :) xx


----------



## laura&faith

The bouquets were already put together I added the gems inside the flowers and the butterfly's and ribbon


----------



## laura&faith

Bridesmaid gifts to give at the top table during the speech they already have a bracelet to wear on the day this is for them 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/7EE4B10D-1125-4682-89CC-3B536CE29D1D-4169-00000603B3ED800F.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Glad I bought the BM dress when I did, its in perfect wedding this month so probs will fly off the shelves now lol! Very pretty bracelets too! Xx


----------



## laura&faith

Faith loves her dress so much all finished now
Front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/F6ABFE1B-5E51-4934-8084-340D73A056FA-4169-00000638840CDFDD.jpg
Back
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/EF06D2DC-25C9-4B08-82C3-1F193E8FFC8D-4478-0000063987F57FEB.jpg
Faith showing her new shoes 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/4567A38B-3169-46C0-83AA-199F67BB6707-4169-000006389087E062.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Aww she looks so beautiful in her dress :)


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks Lauren25 she loves it didn't want to take it of she threw a right paddy lol. My sweets come today so me and faith finished the favours of, meeting at the fox and hounds on Saturday about the stupid menu so hopefully can change that, make up trial tomorrow hopefully no one will cancel on us


----------



## lozzy21

Was it easy to add the things to your bouquet?


----------



## laura&faith

lozzy21 said:


> Was it easy to add the things to your bouquet?

Yes Hun so easy took me 10 mins


----------



## laura&faith

Had make up trial one thing to change was pink lips rather that red an they used way to much blusher I looked like a tranny 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/B43D5555-6672-4C59-8FCF-E4870A8393E7-5732-00000841D91A2B54.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/EEDB3C47-5CA8-449B-A283-5F581AFD73FE-5732-00000841FD34E005.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

You don't look like a tranny :rofl: they have used a tad much blusher though I thinks. Are you happy with everything else? Your eyes look really nice xx


----------



## aly888

Haha you do not look like a tranny!! All I'll say about the extra heavy blusher is that in photographs (especially those taken outside and/or with a flash) your makeup "disappears", so although it looks heavy to you in person, in your photographs it will look like a normal amount. Whereas if you had on a normal amount, in photographs it'll look like you've got none on.


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks girls I have said I will do my own blusher I don't want to be walking around ppl staring at the clown lol. Everything else to me seemed spot on


----------



## laura&faith

Meeting at the fox went well. She aloud is to add extra and she o the veg curry and rice no extra charge. She's gone through everything they make me up a large top table flower arrangement ivory and pink and they are doing ivory and pink napkins. They also cut the cake and dish it around and welcome us in to the room. Just waiting on wether I've done the seating plan ok bloody hope so carnt be bothered writing it out again :(


----------



## laura&faith

:cry: ive just been informed that on Friday faith had some clay and plasterscene stuck in her fringe so the nursery teacher cut her hair to get it out as she was upset, now rather them leave it to me (I'm a hairdresser) they cut her a full fringe in she has had a side fringe since she was 1 and has started growing it down her face I've just bathed and dried her hair and could of cried when I seem her fringe so upsetting. This is the pics of her fringe she looks terrible :cry:
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/9BD99AB2-E7BA-426C-8D79-7FB1351154DE-7760-00000B4F118F1EDE.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/4F9F72FD-879F-4E3C-A350-DC20B1E43990-7760-00000B4F1F798B4A.jpg

Luckily her flower girl headband has teeth on and can sort of grip it but now I have to change her hairstyle as the sides were plaited back over her headband her hair is thin anyway so her sides are her fringe I don't no what to do now this is her hair normal


https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/412F1676-5743-4EF2-9CF7-3B96EEA7D320-7760-00000B4F265EB63A.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/A0CEF4DE-3896-41A4-B8A6-33BD35ABAA08-7760-00000B4F2BD82BB2.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/94D9F4EC-FA9E-42E5-9207-46E49E3A1449-7760-00000B4F31C611ED.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/24B05557-A782-49A1-ACF0-5A522520B04B-7760-00000B4F373D58DB.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh is there no way you could plait it from behind the hairband without wispy bits sticking up? I don't think her fringe looks bad at all but I do get why you're upset. I would expect them to do the same for my little girl though if she was upset, and she would look silly lol she's got half curly hair xx


----------



## Mummy May

P.s - you look nakey in one of those pics lol!


----------



## Lauren25

Aww i so understand why youd be so upset but trust me it looks fine with and without the fringe! Youve also got a few weeks so im sure it will grow a bit in that time!!


----------



## aly888

Oh my goodness I'd be devastated if nursery cut a fringe into my daughters hair :nope: I completely understand your frustration. But she doesn't look awful. She actually suits the fringe. And like Lauren says it will grow out a bit before the wedding. I'm sure you'll be able to work with it :hugs:

And I was also gonna say you looked naked in that pic. Haha!! It's weird the things we notice :haha:


----------



## laura&faith

Mummy May said:


> P.s - you look nakey in one of those pics lol!

Lmao I have a boob tube and shorts on been sunbathing lol


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks girls I think it's because I have been use up 2 and a half years her side fringe growing down her face :( I'm so frustrated as they didn't ring me to inform me and its wonky :(


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah now I've thought about it I would have atleast expected a phone call about it! Xx


----------



## laura&faith

Not a word and it took 2 days for them to say to me after I went in and asked what the hell has happened to her fringe, my sister loves her with a fringe she thinks she's a cutie so it must just be me lol


----------



## aly888

Oh my god they didn't even say anything when you picked her up!?! That's awful. I would hope that my nursery would call me about something like this BEFORE they went ahead and did it :grr:


----------



## laura&faith

Ino I think that's why I wanted to cry since I found out for my self and when I said faith who done that she went oh my teacher they were blunt paper scissors arghhh


----------



## laura&faith

Everything just seems t be going wrong first with faiths hair and now I've just been informed the best man has been jumped and is going to have a pot on his arm for the wedding he has bumps and scrapes on his face hopefully they will go I just want to scream :cry:


----------



## Mummy May

Poor guy, atleast he's mostly okay! Try not to let it all get you down too much hun xx


----------



## aly888

Oh no, poor guy :nope: Hopefully the scrapes and bumps will have calmed down before the day, but if not then I'm sure your photographer can fix the formal photographs so things like that can't be seen :hugs:


----------



## Mummy May

Yes to what Aly said, my younger brother fell off his bike and cut his mouth before my Mum's wedding and the scabs were photoshopped out :D xx


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks girls he came through this morning, he's had a pot put on his arm, his face looks ok think that should heal in 4 weeks he made a joke saying he will stand sideways so the pots behind him so we won't see it on the pics lol


----------



## laura&faith

Faiths been practicing her dancing for mummy and daddy's wedding, :haha: yikes this is what I've walked in to the bedroom to see her doing

https://s272.photobucket.com/user/l...36-6AFC448452C8-233-0000001209C587F7.mp4.html


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no :hugs: glad hes okay though! But like the others said if he still does have bumps they should edit them out! Might be worth mentioning before the day :)


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks Lauren 25 faiths cheered me up today I've just put a link up onThe page before this one of faith it's a video I don't no how to do a direct video so I've just put the link up


----------



## laura&faith

Only 4 weeks just 28days to go and I'm starting to feel it now panicking, feeling sick worried something is going to go wrong :cry:


----------



## Lauren25

I need your help with how you done the names on your places cards, where you got the paper etc ? I'm going to give it a go :haha:


----------



## laura&faith

Bought blank place cards from eBay, clear inkjet sticker paper from eBay write all the names on computer and print them on to the vinyl leave them over night to dry and cut them and stick them on place cards that easy


----------



## Lauren25

Great thank you! How many names did you get on a sheet ?


----------



## laura&faith

28 names I got on 1sheet


----------



## laura&faith

Think me an oh have finally decided on a song for our first dance as he said this sing is perfect as everything they describe the girl doesn't like is me and he loves me for me :cry:


[youtube]xGPeNN9S0Fg[/youtube]


----------



## laura&faith

Finished the boxes and names and butterfly's
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/eb19e0776b156d73d9ed8e1b004ccf2e.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/882b7d3511eaff3e2309eec9d4d990d6.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/1da8bbaa1c267838b294b36c37b8e677.jpg


----------



## aly888

Those boxes are fab. Is that their thank you gifts in them?

I've not listened to the song coz I'm out and about at the moment. Who/what is it? Not that I'll know it, coz my knowledge on music stops back in 2001. Lol


----------



## laura&faith

No it's just goodies and pens and pads etc to keep them busy through the speeches the page boys and flower girl have a little extra for a thank you, and it's lovely it's by one direction but doesn't sound like it is one direction if that makes sense I it a shock when I searched who sung it


----------



## aly888

Ahh I know the song. It is lovely. So not what you expect from 1D :lol: I love the lyrics. I would never be able to convince my OH to like it though purely because its 1D :rolleyes: He's such a muppet


----------



## laura&faith

Ino my oh doesn't like 1d but he liked it before he knew who it was I should of left him not knowing as he keeps saying but it's 1D lol but it's tuff now I've decided on it he dances to what I say he's dancing to and us its slow enough he won't fall over :)


----------



## Tasha

I've never heard the 1d song before and it is lovely. Not the usual 1D stuff at all.

Love the boxes x


----------



## laura&faith

Thanks Tasha and I no I still carnt believe its 1D but it is such a lovely song


----------



## Lauren25

I love that song, OH wouldn't have it because its 1D but tbf his sister is obsessed with them so that puts him off! It's written by Ed Sheeran, makes me love it even more :cloud9:


----------



## laura&faith

Lauren25 said:


> I love that song, OH wouldn't have it because its 1D but tbf his sister is obsessed with them so that puts him off! It's written by Ed Sheeran, makes me love it even more :cloud9:

Oh. Didn't no it wa written by ed sheran that's amazing love ed sheran:happydance:


----------



## laura&faith

Omg having sleepless nights still haven't found a hairstyle for faith with less than 3 weeks to go she only has thin hair very long at the back but is so thin, she has a head band and now a cut in full fringe :( fringe might of grown out for the wedding although I am getting use to it now lol. If your al having flower girls what hairstyle have you gone for I need ideas


----------



## aly888

Aw hun, don't stress about it. I'm sure whatever you do with her hair will look lovely. I've not planned my LOs hair at all. Just going to see what she lets me do on the day. Probably just some loose waves/curls because anything else would just look a mess after 10 minutes anyway :lol:


----------



## Mummy May

My daughter will probs just have her hair down for church and photos, then put it up in a bobble after that because she likes to rub stuff in it! But I don't know, we will see what she let's me do on the day lol xx


----------



## laura&faith

Spent a full day yesterday trying hairstyles out for faith and my mother. Im doing mothers hair on the day these are the trial
Faiths
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/AC14BB25-73FF-4C83-A662-554F5B6D2BEA-476-0000004A295C6B6A.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/8F4E22FD-7671-47A1-8748-77387BCEECA0-476-0000004A32BD0ED0.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/02A9E13B-B5FA-458D-B95E-C2764E355763-476-0000004A3CFEC033.jpg

My mums hair trial 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/C6DE4734-CCB3-49BF-9E93-0D476A365DDC-476-0000004A4F958A61.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/1965D33C-E5BB-4228-A971-E8246D692477-476-0000004A5B1FCF0D.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/EEFD4DB5-EAF1-4D74-B3B8-021FD921F8B4-476-0000004BCF8883A4.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/D8333545-A9EE-46C9-8DA6-05C19A3454BE-476-0000004BDBBCDA3E.jpg

That's the dress my mums wearing for the wedding she's had it made so we were tweaking it a bit as she doesn't like it now :shrug:


----------



## aly888

Your mum is soooo pretty!!!! And I love her dress. What doesn't she like about it now?

Both their hair looks fab. You're so talented. how are you feeling about Faiths hair now?


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I like both of their hairs too! I actually love Faith's fringe, its so cute :) xx


----------



## laura&faith

She doesn't like how it sits makes her look like she's got a big belly when she doesn't buy if that's how photos are taking she won't like them. Feeling a lot better about faiths hair now think it coz her fringe is wonky so on the day mine needs chopping anyway so going to ask if she will cut faiths fringe properly


----------



## Lauren25

Both their hair looks lovely and i love Faiths hair with a fringe!!

Love your Mums dress too, she looks lovely :)


----------



## laura&faith

Had a phone call from our dj, they are going to start at 5 for kids entertainment, party games kids dig songs prizes etc and then 7 it's adult time disco and karaoke, when we do our first dance she puts a light on us that if the photographer takes the pic right will look like we are dancing n a love heart and she said she will have bubbles sweeping round us, sometime next week we are going to book our holiday :happydance:, also depending on ohs wage he said the Monday after we marry we will go to legoland for 2 days and maybe stop of in London for Wednesday to Friday to see his uncle who carnt make it to the wedding they have never seen faith yet. Nothing else to report I don't think


----------



## laura&faith

For weeks I have been stressing something's going to go wrong well today it has :( we live in a new build home so we had builders in today so we had to move everything from upstairs to the garage I have just been in the garage fetching everything back out and the bottom of a box has give in and dropped all the place cards out of the box into a puddle of water :( ruined completely.


----------



## Mummy May

Ohhh no! Are any of them salvagable? Try not to dwell on it too much hun or you will be completely miserable. Just get on and order some more stuff to start again. Hugggssss xxx


----------



## laura&faith

Mummy May said:


> Ohhh no! Are any of them salvagable? Try not to dwell on it too much hun or you will be completely miserable. Just get on and order some more stuff to start again. Hugggssss xxx

Been looking on ebay any way a wonderful life savour has said she will do my place cards for me for £19 personalised so I wouldn't have to start all over plus my printer needs new ink s that would of been more money. Feeling a bit better now the place cards were all ruined none could be saved absolutely gutted all the time I put in to them:cry:


----------



## laura&faith

Can finally get to sleep now. Just finished emailing all the names over to the lady from eBay doing my new place cards for me hopefully will have a good night sleep before my alarm clock goes of at 5am to get up for work :( think I need a few days with oh and lo away from wedding stuff, stressing me out so bad and getting me down be glad when its the night of the wedding and I can finally relax


----------



## laura&faith

Feeling a bit positive today just mad and printed out mad libs totally stole the idea of Lauren 25 thanks Hun what do you think still have them to cut up 
Here the front
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/415E8127-7FA3-43F9-BFFF-B87D21212C0D-1912-0000035DC993BD59.jpg

And on the back is the key
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/CDD72EDA-7922-42F0-8F7C-DB91DC13A768-1912-0000035ED5FCF5F9.jpg

Going shopping on Saturday and going to buy some small pencils and some string to make a parcel type thing tie the pencil in with the paper


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh wow they look so good!


----------



## laura&faith

Getting ready to go shopping for final bits now oh got his shoes yesterday.
I have booked the mother in the hairdressers with us on the morning of the wedding so I don't have to panic when the clocks ticking lol. Went and paid final amount to the balloon company, we paid for balloon table decorations but outside the church the have a rusty grey arch not very nice, he has been thinking what can we do with it yesterday he decided that they are going to cover the arch with balloons ribbon and flowers. So carnt wait to see it.

This is the design of the new place goddam you water
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/96AD3BC9-1913-4463-A3F2-437CBA45B71E-223-000000D7C3E34692.jpg
The little love heart is in pink . I'm not making them again I put to much time and effort in the last one my hearts not in it no :( 

Painted faiths nails yesterday to see how to do them for the wedding
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/0B0FE606-C0AB-4E66-B6D8-1B02F36A9452-223-000000D7CEBCC5FD.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/0285455A-639B-453D-9341-7C0AEBF009BF-223-000000D7D4936BB9.jpg

Also bought a pen for the guest book. Think that's it for now.


----------



## aly888

Oh no, I would have been gutted if I'd lost something to water like that :nope: but the new ones do look lovely too

Sounds like you are quite organised and on top of things. Booking your mum with the hairdresser is a good idea. Trust me. Lol


----------



## laura&faith

Gifts done yippee can relax now :happydance: 
My mothers gift
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/2D89D944-DB66-4982-A253-6B6C67AF5EBB-620-00000203D931C82D.jpg

Ohs mothers gift
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/78F8B57A-BDD6-4D64-B9B5-9C6C8E5FBF3A-620-00000203D2633F10.jpg

Got my dad a bottle of his favourite drink and even got some holiday loathes for lo


----------



## laura&faith

Been and paid the final amount on reception and paying final amount on church on Thursday


----------



## laura&faith

Really have not liked today. Woke up this morning in a fowl mood and cannot seem to crack out of it just lounged about and cryed I don't no why :(


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Maybe it is all the emotion of the wedding, it is a huge build up and you are so close now. I hope today is better!


----------



## laura&faith

Going to the church tonight and pay the final amount and ask why the hell we haven't had our church reversal my friend got married in the church last week and had her rehearsal 2 weeks before with just over a week an not herd a thing. Place cards have arrived so going to check through them and make sure they all ok


----------



## laura&faith

Been to the church and paid final amount all done now, asked the why I haven't herd anything about the rehearsal she looked shocked and said my diary says your doing it next Wednesday I carnt believe no ones been in touch. At least now I can gather the wedding party up. Place cards arrived today 5 have been add wrong spelling mistakes so I've emailed her glad she came home and printed them early cz he wasn't going to send them to me till 4th June 4 days before the wedding. Can sit and chill now


----------



## aly888

Ah huni. I had a little mini breakdown a week or so before our wedding too. Trust me, when the day arrives and everything is going exactly how you wanted it then you forget all about the stress and panic you had leading up to it. And afterwards when the weight is lifted off your shoulders everything just feels so easy :) You're going to love it. And you're soooo close!!

Glad the church have a rehearsal planned for you, even though they didn't tell you. That's a bit weird. Hopefully you can get everyone together for it. 

And that's a shame about the spelling mistakes, but good that she can re-send them so soon. Have you got much else left to do?


----------



## Lauren25

Glad the rehersal is sorted, cant believe they never told you, its a good job you asked!! 

Hope you're feeling a bit better now, im the week after you and im really starting to find it all on top of me now!!


----------



## laura&faith

aly888 said:


> Ah huni. I had a little mini breakdown a week or so before our wedding too. Trust me, when the day arrives and everything is going exactly how you wanted it then you forget all about the stress and panic you had leading up to it. And afterwards when the weight is lifted off your shoulders everything just feels so easy :) You're going to love it. And you're soooo close!!
> 
> Glad the church have a rehearsal planned for you, even though they didn't tell you. That's a bit weird. Hopefully you can get everyone together for it.
> 
> And that's a shame about the spelling mistakes, but good that she can re-send them so soon. Have you got much else left to do?



Thanks I'm going to ring them all now and hopefully all can come. I've emailed the lady but had no reply not going to let it worry me yet but if it goes in to next week and still no reply then I will worry. Just waiting for the pencils to arrive for the mad libs then me and mother are finishing them of tying the pencils in to the mad libs. All done then just pamper myself next week booke to get eyelashes nails eyebrow WAx done and then next Friday I'm going up to see the reception, make sure everything is set right and I'm going to put the place cards and mad libs


----------



## laura&faith

Lauren25 said:


> Glad the rehersal is sorted, cant believe they never told you, its a good job you asked!!
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better now, im the week after you and im really starting to find it all on top of me now!!


Thanks Hun I'm feeling a bit better just trying not to think about it to much feeling shitty with myself anyway. When I was a baby o was born with a twisted skull and have metal plates in my head to straighten my face, I went to the doctors the other day coz pretty much nearly every day I throw up. Apparently I have to live with it, when they did the operation they damage the inner of my ear wich means its a bit like vertigo. I no I need to balance but the rest of me carnt so I'm dizzy constantly, basically it's like been put on a roundabout and spun real fast eventually you throw up. So when I feel sick I have to take a tablet pop it under my lip between lip and gum and let it absorb :(


----------



## laura&faith

Pencils have arrived so can crack on now with the mad libs


----------



## FayDanielle

Just read through the whole of your journal, can't see photos of your dress :( says they have been moved.
Everything is going to come together so nicely!! xx


----------



## laura&faith

FayDanielle said:


> Just read through the whole of your journal, can't see photos of your dress :( says they have been moved.
> Everything is going to come together so nicely!! xx

Sorry Hun I deleted them oh was snopping lol will post pics next week on the morning of wedding xxx


----------



## laura&faith

The rest of the place cards arrived today so nothing to do now other than pamper my self :)


----------



## laura&faith

This time next week it will al be over


----------



## Mummy May

How exciting! How you feeling? Xx


----------



## laura&faith

Mummy May said:


> How exciting! How you feeling? Xx

Nervous as hell we both are we are very shy people


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh bless you, I hate public speaking and am panicking already. I'm sure you will be fine though xx


----------



## laura&faith

Fingers crossed lol


----------



## laura&faith

Just had a phone call of to get suits they here ill try an catch a sneaky pic of oh in it


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh how exciting eep! You're gonna be a mrs in less than a week!!! Xx


----------



## laura&faith

So went and got ohs suit fetched it home, he was going to try it on noticed a massive slit from the waistband to the bottom of the bum. Furious I rang the shop and he wants him to go back down tomorrow and get it sorted. Also his leg length has been took up way to much now too short. Then to add to the worst day ever we went to the passport place today about 1hr 30mins away to get a fast track passport for me and faith, after the woman misplacing faiths photos and was trying to say we didn't give them to her she eventually found them under all the crap on her desk. We set of to come home and my car started over heating realised have a massive hole in the radiator so we had to drive home like it so ohs out there now fixing it. I hav just been to my mums to give dad his waistcoat and I was telling her I was worried about the dress now like it not fitting etc so we went upstairs and tried it on , more disasters. When I got it back from the dry cleanings they had ripped the front so they had to have them stitched back up we have just put dress on and the haven't done it right. They did a little tuck to try and hold the piece up, and the stitch was on show. So after hour of crying my mum has had to sew it the best she could, but wasn't sitting right, so she's been artistic and added 2 little flowers ivory to cover the dodgy stitch that the cleaners did I just want to put my head in to a pillow and scream how many more bad things can go wrong in getting my eyebrows waxed tomorrow what thy going to do wax it all of. I dyed my hair yesterday went a couple of shades darker than what I wanted


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh big hugs hun. Hopefully nothing else will happen. Really bad job from the suit shop though, you would have thought they would check befor things went out! I hope you get sorted today xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no massive hugs being sent your way :hugs:
Just think of it as these things are all coming before the day so the day itself can go perfectly!
Is everything back on track now ?


----------



## laura&faith

The lady gave oh some new trousers so we back on track now, we have just been for a church rehearsal and me and oh we're both nearly crying we were that nervous and shaking, god nose what will be like on Saturday, we have actually just had a little dance I the living room to practice first dance :haha:.

Ohs top half of his suit excuse his bed hair and the untidy bed I had dragged him out of bed this morning to make sure the waist coat and jacket fit :haha:

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/089A2F23-F67E-4002-B5B4-00B859774642-217-000000A48A4D3497.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/3C3D5358-480E-475F-B49C-D7C1DE47490B-217-000000A491149BD0.jpg

He looks so uncomfortable he hates dressing up in suits lol guarantee by the evening he has his jeans and a top on lol, feeling a lot positive now been shopping today and bought all faiths holiday clothes, going tomorrow to get best man and ushers gifts and mine and ohs holiday clothes :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

He looks younger than I expected, though I don't know how old he is anyway lol! The suit looks lovely on though, I'm dead excited for you :) xx


----------



## laura&faith

He's 25 very baby face looking gets ID for super glue lmao


----------



## Mummy May

Haha my OH is very baby faced too, and he's quite often got rosy cheeks which doesn't help him one bit!! Xx


----------



## laura&faith

Omg I'm getting married in the morning


----------



## Lauren25

Ahhhhhhh how exciting! How you feeling ?


----------



## xemmax

Eek good luck hun!


----------



## marina294

good luck enjoy every minute xx


----------



## Tasha

Eeeek. Have an amazing day.


----------



## FayDanielle

Good Luck :) can't wait to see photos! xx


----------



## laura&faith

Had such a nice day getting pampered having a couple of glasses of wine then going to tuck myself to bed :) 
My nails
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/8BBC8B52-8DAF-4AE7-8D7D-4EF37CFEE918-2632-000002C5CB37B610.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/EAB45D3A-1982-4714-8B51-FD501399C0EF-2632-000002C5D1CD34F9.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

Carnt sleep


----------



## laura&faith

Top of the cake 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/0B04ACEB-1A7B-4E66-8D32-A0E1BA66590A-2632-000002D3CC81A605.jpg

Carnt wait to see it all together


----------



## FayDanielle

Thats lovely :) eek! Today is the day! xx


----------



## Mummy May

Eep good luck and/or CONGRATS Mrs Tokarski :) hope your day is going amazingly xxx


----------



## DonnaBallona

good luck and congratulations!!!!!! x


----------



## aly888

I missed your day to be able to say good luck/congratulations but I hope everything went perfectly and you had an amazing day. Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it :happydance:


----------



## laura&faith

Couldn't of asked for a better day the day was so hot sunshine all day, had a girly night with the bridesmaids mother etc, was still walking around the bedroom at 2am, finally fell asleep and my bridesmaid came and woke me up at 7am, went to the salon at 9am. Hair and make up we're slow we thought we wernt going to make it on time my photographer had texted saying she was coming in a hour and 1 of the bridesmaid was I. The middle of getting her hair curled and the other bridesmaid hadn't even been started yet with really long thick hair, so we had to leave her there getting hers done as I had to go pick my mother up and mil up. The hairdresser offered to run the bridesmaid up to mine when she finished which was a relief. I arrived back at the house with a big bunch of flowers of my oh made me sob a little :cry:bridesmaids went tothe church first so I had an emotional time with my dad at the house and in the car. Arrived 5 mins late then had pictures outside I needed up been nearly 20 mins late as the vicar was laughing and telling me to take my time with the photos as he wants to watch oh crumble, he was panicking and asking best man what time it was :haha: walking down the aisle was so terrifying but I wanted to run. Down and grab oh I missed him not waking up with him. Said our vows and we could relax, bit annoyed as time for photographs and people were been miserable and not wanting to do them. Time to go the the reception and drive of in ohs car it's a sporty car with a loud exhaust give people a laugh lol. People were still the same at the reception when it came to the photographs so started getting annoyed but didn't let it show. Speeches wernt great the best man bottled it and flicked 3 pages went straight to the end of his speech and the oh stud up and said I never prepared a speech so I'm just winging it lol. It it was quite nice, we never did the first dance as no one would stay in as it was to hot but my dad came and asked me to dance with him for the first song which was nice and emotional, then me and oh had a dance at a random song, the day went so quick and yet loved every minuet and now kicking myself wondering why I was so scared. Will add pics that people have sent me.

Sunday
The day after the wedding we went shopping and oh told me we were booking a holiday I was like oh crap work :haha:, we booked a holiday to salou Spain and flew Tuesday we have just got back last night was amazing so nice to de stress, and never took any contraception with us so hopefully might find out we have a honey moon baby:blush:


----------



## Tasha

Sounds like a great day despite a few little issues. Glad you had an amazing day and honeymoon. Fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby. Cant wait to see photos x


----------



## laura&faith

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/5C4ED89E-101E-43E1-A997-CDCA48BAD268-152-0000000BC91AC35A.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/CF4A145D-334F-4DB8-8AB1-D0327164705F-152-0000000BB7434ED7.jpg

My mother dad me radek and ohs mum
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/E7E55F42-D9C4-4AF4-B628-EA749FDFF494-152-0000000BA58BFCE8.jpg

Oh and his best man
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/5C9AF5B6-262F-4F97-A6AA-EA048F17B5B1-152-0000000BD99859B4.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/6735DE08-D268-49F4-93F6-5209A584D1CF-152-0000000BF7599AF1.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/3814D720-82AA-4153-9037-560FA4460265-152-0000000C0C32EEE5.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/18ACE4B4-1AC6-45C0-93C6-29838B9D606B-152-0000000C2714D98C.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/86C85066-AB3C-4AA4-BBC7-0417890D5F2F-152-0000000C3F7706A6.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/E897C0FA-7639-4DFC-A4E5-9979F74CDA72-152-0000000C57DAC70E.jpg

That's of one person will upload more and the professional ones when I get the back the pics are took on such a funny angle make me and oh both look big lol


----------



## laura&faith

I had to do it :haha:
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/CA88DBE2-180D-45FA-A6CB-F792A4A518B1-317-0000002A4729B499.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/D998E196-446A-45E3-97AE-B5ADFB216FC5-317-0000002A5661B528.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/913C5C18-DFA2-482D-8FC2-C2EA4091C802-317-0000002A5EAE8A68.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

It looks like it was a fab day! Is it really not that scary? Fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby!! Xxx


----------



## marina294

oh you looked absolutely stunning! congratulations and fingers crossed for honeymoon baby x


----------



## laura&faith

Mummy May said:


> It looks like it was a fab day! Is it really not that scary? Fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby!! Xxx

Nop not scary at all you think walking down the Aisle that its the most terrifying thing your going to do then when it's over with you wanna kick yourself that its not that scary love every min of it cz it will be over with as soon as you no it


----------



## laura&faith

marina294 said:


> oh you looked absolutely stunning! congratulations and fingers crossed for honeymoon baby x

Thanks Hun fingers crossed. We have spoken about trying after the wedding and oh had one job when we went to the airport get the medicines etc packed that I put out on the kitchen top there was stuff for upset stomach etc Andy contraception pill and he fetched everything but my pills so dunno if that was his plan lol


----------



## aly888

Congratulations!!! You looked stunning and the whole day looked fab. Glad you had lovely weather all day too :) and fingers crossed for honeymoon babba :happydance:


----------



## laura&faith

Just had a phone call our photos are ready to look at on Thursday yippee xx


----------



## Lauren25

Sounds like you had a great day, your pictures look great!
Fingers crossed for a honeymoon baby :)
Bet you can't wait to see the professional photos!


----------



## laura&faith

Woohoo my pro pics are back I'm just scanning them then ill post them they won't look as good my scanners not very good xx


----------



## Tasha

Cant wait to see x


----------



## laura&faith

Me been fitted into my dress
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image7.jpg
My bouquet 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image4-1.jpg
Me
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image32.jpg
Faith getting ready
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image8.jpg
Faith
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image9.jpg
Me and faith
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image31.jpg
Me and bridesmaids
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image33.jpg
Me and my mum and dad
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image10.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image34.jpg
Pageboys
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image12.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image11.jpg
Me and dad outside church last few minutes 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image13.jpg
Standing at the alter
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image14.jpg
Wrapping our hands
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image15.jpg
Kneeling to be blessed
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image16.jpg
Walking out as mr and mrs 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image17.jpg
Church pics
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image18.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image19.jpg
Me rad and best man
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image21.jpg
Me and bridesmaids
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image20.jpg
Radek and faith
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image22.jpg
Family
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image24.jpg
Outside radeks project car (his baby)
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image25.jpg
My family
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image35.jpg
Rads family
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image27.jpg
My fav photo
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image6.jpg
Cake
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image26.jpg
Cutting the cake
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image28.jpg
Best man speech
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image29.jpg
Grooms speech
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Image30.jpg

Did warn pic overload lol


----------



## Tasha

Cant see any of them :(


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh none of them work :( xx


----------



## laura&faith

Before the wedding
Me been fitted into my dress
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image7.jpg
Me
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image32.jpg
My bouquet 
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image4-1.jpg
Faith getting ready
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image8.jpg
Faith
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image9.jpg
Me, mum and dad
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image10.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image34.jpg
Me and bridesmaids
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image33.jpg
Me and faith
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image31.jpg
Pageboys
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image12.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image11.jpg
Me and dad outside the church
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image13.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

Standing at the alter
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image14.jpg
Wrapping of hands
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image15.jpg
Kneeling to be blessed
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image16.jpg
Walking out as mr and mrs
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image17.jpg
Me and radek
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image18.jpg
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image19.jpg
Me rad and best man
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image21.jpg
Me and bridesmaids
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image20.jpg
Family
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image24.jpg
Radek and faith
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image22.jpg


----------



## laura&faith

My fav photo
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image6.jpg
Outside radeks project car (his baby) (our wedding car ):blush:
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image25.jpg
My family cut a few of scanning them the pictures to big for scanner
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image35.jpg
Radeks side
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image27.jpg
Cake
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image26.jpg
Cutting the cake
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image28.jpg
Best man speech
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image29.jpg
Groom speech
https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj179/laura_6969/Wedding/Image30.jpg


----------



## Mummy May

It looks amazing! You've made me so excited for my day xx p.s are you and your sister twins?!


----------



## laura&faith

Haha nop she's 27 I'm 23 lol


----------



## Tasha

You looked beautiful, all of you. It looks like you had an amazing day.


----------



## Mummy May

You look so alike!! lol! xx


----------



## KrissyC

Your wedding looks lovely. You look so beautiful in your dress and I loved your flowers and cake :).


----------



## xemmax

Aww lovely photos! I'm glad you had a perfect day xx


----------

